
History of Douyin creation: 18 Months to a Billion Views a Day in  – Part 1 - homarp
https://www.techbuzzchina.com/bytedance/kelly-nan-zhang-bytedance-china-ceo-and-creator-of-douyin-tiktok-how-we-created-a-product-with-a-billion-views-a-day-in-18-months-part-1
======
homarp
part 2 is [https://www.techbuzzchina.com/bytedance/kelly-nan-zhang-
byte...](https://www.techbuzzchina.com/bytedance/kelly-nan-zhang-bytedance-
china-ceo-and-creator-of-douyin-tiktok-how-we-created-a-product-with-a-
billion-views-a-day-in-18-months-part-2)

